# Hublot Classic Fusion Automatic - Real or fake?



## seattletruth

Hey guys. I know you get this a lot but I'm trying to find out if this classic fusion is real or fake. I am sure you will be able to tell by the movement. I'd really appreciate it if you'd be able to give an explanation of the reasons that make you come to your determination. I haven't been able to find a pic of the movement on an auto classic to compare it to, so you guys are a life saver. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## silvertonesx24

Fake, datewheel is a mile away from the edge. Real Fusion the date wheel is almost flush up to the edge.

Movement is low end Chinese.


----------



## roz

Blued screws are always a giveaway....


----------



## Aututto

Going to bump this up for some more rep spotting help. 

That big purple gear is the instant giveaway of a rep. You see that purple gear in all reps that use an Asian 21j movement. It's the automatic movement they put in most replicas.


----------

